# Multi sites video on the gospel coalition



## Weston Stoler (Oct 18, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/26481167

Opinions on how this interview went?


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2011)

I think there was another thread (maybe even the discussion flowed over into two threads) where this was discussed already, but I think Mark Dever is spot on and that McDonald and Driscoll were rather rude to him.


----------



## moral necessity (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree that Mark Dever is right. I'm shocked that someone would say that they were not focused on the congregation, but was rather introverted in their preaching. A doctor ordering the food for his patients in a hospital has to be intimate with the needs of his patients. This other method would be like advocating that everyone in every hosptial has the same meal, just because it is a "healthy meal". 

I am reminded of Calvin, who I read was hesitant to have his sermons in print, because they were tailored for the needs of his congregation, and not the needs of others.

F.L. Battles says of Calvin: "in his sermons, the teachings of his writings are elaborated in answer to the spiritual needs of the people." - Intro to Calvin's Sermons on 10 Commandments.

Also, this from the same preface: "The Swiss printer Conrad Badius supplies an interesting Preface to his 1557 edition of Calvin's sermons on the Ten Commandments that provides a powerful, contemporary assessment of Calvin's preaching. Writes Badius: 'Among the excellent gifts with which God has enriched his Church in all times, one of the most useful and necessary is that of Prophecy. It exists for the purpose of clearly understanding and purely expounding to God's people the holy Scripture according to its _vray et naturel sens_ and of understanding how to apply it properly to one's own time and in accordance with those with whom one has to do.'"

Blessings!


----------

